# KDS Beginners Machine Polishing III plus Intermediate I



## -Simon-

KDS - Introduction to Paint Correction - 
Beginners Event (25th November 2012) - 
Plus KDS I Intermediate Paint Correction (25th November 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



















Group sessions with Kelly, Kons, Paul, Steve, and Roy on DA










Steve's group getting some hands on with rotary hardware










Live demo from Kelly on a sticky Honda










Steve reveals the correction










A future pro?



















Paul reviews progress on his test panel with the group










Kons demos some Makita correction

Thanks again to every one who supported the first two beginners event at KDS in 2012!!!!

The 2nd event went really well and the feedback has been very positive, so I am now taking deposits for KDS I Intermediate Paint Correction for the Beginners graduates:lol: We will now also be running beginners groups within the same event for those who can make the 25th of November.

*WHEN and WHERE?*

Date: *KDS I Intermediate Paint Correction 25th November 2012, KDS III Beginners Paint Correction 25th November 2012* , at KDS Keltec, Gillingham, Kent, ME7 1YQ

9-30am to 5pm.

MAP TO KDS KELTEC - www.kdskeltec.co.uk/map.phtml

*WHAT?*

An introduction to paint correction aimed at beginners wanting to learn the magic of DA and Rotary polishing.

Kelly and his team will take attendees through the paint correction processes, demo techniques, and split people into groups with everyone then having the opportunity to practise on test panels. The idea is to make the event very hands on! :thumb: If you have your own machine please bring it along to hone your skills on your own unit, but don't worry Kelly has plenty of machines to go around!

*The Intermediate groups will look at taking things to the next level...dealing with specific defects and more advanced techniques (No wet sanding yet!).*


*Using a PDG (single reading total depth gauge)*
*Identifying different defects *
*Tackling deeper scratches *
*Pad & compound selection *
*Wax v Sealants *
*Wheel care*

*WHO?*

Hosted by KDS Keltec - http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/

*HOW MUCH?*

*£59-00 by Friday 17th of November.

Please make payments through Paypal to Kelly at [email protected] and please remember to include your DW username so that we can ID you. If you are local please feel free to pay by cash.*

*Please use the following format User name -real name - Pizza choice. :http://www.prontopizza.biz/Index2.html*

*One important notice - all questions to be directed via the thread and me...please do not call KDS directly as Kelly is extremely busy at the moment and is unlikely to be available*

*INFO ON THE LOCATION*

Easy access from all the main roads in Kent, and from London. It's about 12 minutes from the M25.

Loads of parking and plenty of places to grab a bite nearby.

*KDS Intermediate paint correction dates Sunday 25th of November 2012:*


*Prgreer (paid in full +£1? 10/11/12) (Meat feast)*
*Grande_GTI (paid in full 15/11/12) (Chicken BBQ)*
*Dubhead (Paid in full 08/11/12) (Pepperoni)*
*Tony Trucker (paid in full 8/11/12) (Pronto temptation)*
*Egon (paid in full 17/11/2012) (Chicken BBQ) *
*V6purr (paid in full 17/11/2012) (Pronto's Temptation)*
*Z4-35i (Paid in full 25/10/2012) (South of the border)*
*s3crystal-luke (paid in full 10/11/12) ( South of the border)*
*JayA3sline (Paid in full 11/11/2012) (Chicken BBQ)*
*Turbo Tony (paid in full 12/11/2012) (Vegetarian)*
*Basildog6179 (Paid in full 12/11/2012) (Farmhouse)*
 *Wizard (paid in full 21/11/12) (Meat Feast)* 

*Beginners group for 25th November 2012:*


*Bond (paid in full 25/09/2012) (Oriental chicken)*
*Msport-Addict (paid in full 11/11/2012) (South of the border)*
*HHChung (paid in full 20/11/12) (Meat feast)*
*ski1nz (paid in full 21/11/12) (South of the border)*
*ski1nz+1 (paid in full 21/11/12) (The Mexican)*
 *Kestral (paid in full 21/11/12) (Meat Feast)* 
 *CarlB (COD) (Hawaiian)* 
 *AS Simon (COD) (Meatfeast)* 

*Please note that spaces are now available on a first come first served basis please let me know if you would like to join us.*


----------



## Madafwo

Subscribed! 

Ordering my machine next week so should be getting the required practise in, really can't recommend the beginners course enough. Well worth the money.


----------



## Turbo Tony

If it's on a Saturday, I'd like to attend please, if there's availability.

Edit: should have said definitely for the beginner's course, more than likely both, depending on price/dates/pizza toppings etc.


----------



## -Simon-

Turbo Tony said:


> If it's on a Saturday, I'd like to attend please, if there's availability.


Keep an eye on the thread...last events were on Sundays I'm afraid


----------



## Turbo Tony

Wow, that's some ninja reflexes Simon!

Subscribed - Sundays are usually OK for me too.


----------



## -Simon-

Turbo Tony said:


> Wow, that's some ninja reflexes Simon!
> 
> Subscribed - Sundays are usually OK for me too.


Added you'll love the events.....getting better and better!


----------



## Turbo Tony

Simon, would you mind adding me for the Intermediate day too? In for a penny, and all that...


----------



## astonhold

Hello Simon

You've got me at position four and twelve for intermediates. I am definitely interested in going, but there is only one of me so position four will suffice!

Cheers


----------



## paul_f

Assuming the beginners 3 is before the intermediate 1 can you put me down for the intermediate please.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## -Simon-

astonhold said:


> Hello Simon
> 
> You've got me at position four and twelve for intermediates. I am definitely interested in going, but there is only one of me so position four will suffice!
> 
> Cheers


Bring a friend :lol:


----------



## astonhold

Well I might have a friend or two who may be interested in the beginners course.... I'll have a word with them


----------



## -Simon-

Added some pictures from KDS II :thumb:


----------



## filskord

*Intermediate course*

Hi Simon,

I'd like to be added to the list for the intermediate's course please.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## -Simon-

filskord said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> I'd like to be added to the list for the intermediate's course please.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Phil


Your name has been added please keep subscribed for details of dates etc :thumb:


----------



## johnnybravo

Please add me to the beginners list. 

Thanks


----------



## -Simon-

johnnybravo said:


> Please add me to the beginners list.
> 
> Thanks


added:thumb:


----------



## Stevesuds

Got to do this one. Please add me to the beginners list.. Cheers


----------



## -Simon-

Stevesuds said:


> Got to do this one. Please add me to the beginners list.. Cheers


Added..bit of a trek though?


----------



## PS CUP

Any ideas on dates and prices yet?


----------



## -Simon-

PS CUP said:


> Any ideas on dates and prices yet?


Price is likely to be £59-00 for the beginners course which includes food....Date for the intermediates possibly before the year end...next beginners course looking like Q1 2013.

Regards

Simon


----------



## Stevesuds

-Simon- said:


> Added..bit of a trek though?


Can be there in just over two. No one nearer or better. I'm happy to do it 
Cheers.


----------



## -Simon-

Ok guys,

Just heard from Kelly and delighted to let you know that we have a date for the *KDS I Intermediate event* :thumb:

The date is set for *Sunday the 25th of November 2012*, so not too long to wait!

I am waiting on confirmation of the final cost from Kelly, but hope it will be run at the same price as the previous event, which I think everyone agreed was great value, especially as it included lunch and refreshments throughout the day.

*Details of the exact content will be added shortly, but expect small groups, visiting various workstations with plenty of hands on practise. *

I hope to include:


Paint assessment
Paint depth gauges
Defect identification
Pad and polish selection
Defect removal :buffer:

The overall level will be a stepped up for this event, so be sure to get plenty of practise in before the day :lol: although of course the focus will remain on having fun.

*Keep an eye open for final updates shortly, and feel free to let me know if you would like some specific areas covered on the day.*

KDS III beginners course is likely to run early in 2013.

Regards

Simon


----------



## Lupostef

Sounds great Simon, Hopefully I'll be ok to attend as thats slapbang right in the middle of a job change for me :lol: 

I'll do my best to find out, will be gutted if I can't come 

Stef.


----------



## -Simon-

Lupostef said:


> Sounds great Simon, Hopefully I'll be ok to attend as thats slapbang right in the middle of a job change for me :lol:
> 
> I'll do my best to find out, will be gutted if I can't come
> 
> Stef.


Hope you can make it...will great to get everyone back together :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Hi Guys,

Kelly has confirmed the content for the intermediate event on Sunday the 25th of November:

*
Using a PDG (single reading total depth gauge)
Identifying different defects 
Tackling deeper scratches 
Pad & compound selection 
Wax v Sealants 
Wheel care
*Please see the title page for details of deposit requirements and feel free to secure your place with an early payment :thumb:

Kind regards

Simon


----------



## Bkjames

Hopefully me and my mate can make this, need to see whats happening with work


Brian


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

To keep up with goings on , 
Next week i will be slumming it in Vegas with Dom, Pj and many others as part of our work  , 

So forum and paypal updates will be on hold from Monday 29th till Wednesday the 7th October .

Staff are present while i am away on business but i wont be able to do much about emails etc. 

kelly


----------



## -Simon-

Enjoy SEMA Kelly....






Looks like fun :thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i

Hi Simon,

Paid in full for the intermediate paint correction course on Sunday 25th of November 2012.

Same Pizza choices as before?


----------



## -Simon-

Z4-35i said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> Paid in full for the intermediate paint correction course on Sunday 25th of November 2012.
> 
> Same Pizza choices as before?


Absolutely Steve...please let me know your choice from

http://www.prontopizza.biz/Index2.html

Kind regards

Simon


----------



## DMcG

Interested in the next beginners day, please as me to list and thread subscribed.


----------



## -Simon-

DMcG said:


> Interested in the next beginners day, please as me to list and thread subscribed.


Sure buddy,

We are probably looking at early 2013, although keep an eye on this thread for updates!

*Currently taking deposits for the Intermediates Event on Sunday the 25th of November and please don't forget to let me know your preferred Pizza choice *


----------



## egon

Hi si, myself and +1 (V6purr) deposits paid.


----------



## ski1nz

can you add me to the beginners course please


----------



## -Simon-

ski1nz said:


> can you add me to the beginners course please


Added buddy....please subscribe for updates :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Completely forgot about this Simon I'll pay you in full on the 9th :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Lupostef said:


> Completely forgot about this Simon I'll pay you in full on the 9th :thumb:


Cheers buddy....really looking forward to this one :buffer:


----------



## Bkjames

Me and my mate will have to pass on this intermediate day as both have plans and can't make it

Deffo interested if there's going to be another 


Brian


----------



## astonhold

I've been off work for a couple of weeks and so haven't enquired about getting leave. I'll ask this week though


----------



## BoostJunky86

Could you add me to the beginners course please. Got to start somewhere.


----------



## -Simon-

BoostJunky86 said:


> Could you add me to the beginners course please. Got to start somewhere.


added:thumb:


----------



## astonhold

Hello Simon

I can't get the day off work so I'm going to have to miss out on the intermediates course for November. Please could I be considered for any intermediate course in the future. Thanks

Regards

astonhold


----------



## Pugboi

Really sorry for the late reply but can't make this date !! Bein trying to rearrange so many things to make it !!


----------



## Dubhead

Forgot about payment...will get it sorted tomorrow!


----------



## -Simon-

astonhold said:


> Hello Simon
> 
> I can't get the day off work so I'm going to have to miss out on the intermediates course for November. Please could I be considered for any intermediate course in the future. Thanks
> 
> Regards
> 
> astonhold





Pugboi said:


> Really sorry for the late reply but can't make this date !! Bein trying to rearrange so many things to make it !!


Ok guys,

Transferred you to the reserve list for the next event :thumb:

Regards

Simon


----------



## -Simon-

Dubhead said:


> Forgot about payment...will get it sorted tomorrow!


Thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## Dubhead

Payment sent

Pepperoni plus please...

:thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Dubhead said:


> Payment sent
> 
> Pepperoni plus please...
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers buddy! :thumb:

Still some spaces on the intermediate event for anyone interested :doublesho


----------



## LukeTripod87

Just sent payment in full!  Not going to know anyone but it's all part of the fun plus I'm looking forward to picking up some helpful tips


----------



## -Simon-

s3crystal-luke said:


> Just sent payment in full!  Not going to know anyone but it's all part of the fun plus I'm looking forward to picking up some helpful tips


Don't worry buddy we'll look out for you :lol:

Don't forget to let me know your choice of pizza :thumb:


----------



## tony trucker

Hi Simon, paid in full on the 8th, Unique Transaction ID0D335363N4153862H
It has not shown up on the list that I have paid.
Choice of pizza is Pronto's Temptation please.


----------



## -Simon-

tony trucker said:


> Hi Simon, paid in full on the 8th, Unique Transaction ID0D335363N4153862H
> It has not shown up on the list that I have paid.
> Choice of pizza is Pronto's Temptation please.


Cheers Tony :thumb:


----------



## LukeTripod87

-Simon- said:


> Don't worry buddy we'll look out for you :lol:
> 
> Don't forget to let me know your choice of pizza :thumb:


Lol thanks I've put it on the paypal transaction but in case you can't see it its south of the border!


----------



## -Simon-

*KDS Event 25th November 2012 - breaking news!*

Hi Guys,

Some of you may have noticed that the numbers for the intermediate event are a little down, which given the seasonal strains on budgets is to be expected :lol:

Anyway in order to ensure the event is still proceeds as planned we will be running both beginner and intermediate groups within the same event.

*Don't worry the groups will not be mixed so you will receive the content and training relevant to your experience :thumb:*

*I can now accept deposits from the top 10 beginners,and I will then open up the event to the remainder of interested individuals on a first come first served basis with a maximum of 30 attendees over all.*

*Please could I ask anyone on either the beginners or the intermediates list who cannot make the 25th to let me know asap.*

Regards

Simon


----------



## JayA3sline

Will it be okay to bring a friend on the beginners? As I'm on the list?


----------



## -Simon-

JayA3sline said:


> Will it be okay to bring a friend on the beginners? As I'm on the list?


As PM...:wave:


----------



## Clyde

Simon, apologies but I'm unable to attend the intermediate now. Hopefully something will come up in the new year that I can attend.


----------



## Turbo Tony

Paid in full for the Intermediate Course, Unique Transaction ID24F21275285524838

Vegetarian Special pizza for me please :wave:

EDIT: Should have mentioned, please knock me off the Beginners list.


----------



## Msport-Addict

Hi. Can you add me to the beginners list please. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## JayA3sline

All paid mate, as PayPal message says: just myself attending so no need for the +1. Thanks

Has payment cleared Simon? I noticed my name hadn't changed status...


----------



## Grande_GTi

All paid for Simon/Kelly see you on the 25th 

ID6CJ17232RV1757833


----------



## -Simon-

Grande_GTi said:


> All paid for Simon/Kelly see you on the 25th
> 
> ID6CJ17232RV1757833


Cheers Buddy....still some places up for grabs.....should be a great day...don't forget to let me know your choice of Pizza :thumb:


----------



## Grande_GTi

-Simon- said:


> Cheers Buddy....still some places up for grabs.....should be a great day...don't forget to let me know your choice of Pizza :thumb:


Lookin forward to it alot tbh

Il have a Chicken BBQ

Nice one


----------



## BoostJunky86

Hello buddy,

I can't get the day off work :-(!!
Are you going to still going to be doing one early 2013?


----------



## -Simon-

BoostJunky86 said:


> Hello buddy,
> 
> I can't get the day off work :-(!!
> Are you going to still going to be doing one early 2013?


Of course plenty more events planned for 2013 :thumb:


----------



## BoostJunky86

-Simon- said:


> Of course plenty more events planned for 2013 :thumb:


Just a bit short notice with work sorry :-(.

Awesome keep my name down for the first one of 2013 please


----------



## -Simon-

Hi Guys,
*
Just a quick note to let you know that the remaining places are now being made available on a first come first served basis!*

PM me if you would like to join either the beginners or the intermediates groups and I will add your name to the relevant group, you will then need to get your payment in to Kelly for your place to be confirmed.

*Don't forget this course is great for those who have never picked up a buffer and the intermediate groups will be taking things up a notch in the safe hands of some of the best in the industry. :buffer:*

Feedback from those who attended KDS I and II has been brilliant, and we expect this event to be even better....

To top it all refreshements throughout the day are included and that includes a choice of lunch from the local Pizzaria!


----------



## ski1nz

Hi
Is there still a place available on the beginners course?

Thanks


----------



## -Simon-

ski1nz said:


> Hi
> Is there still a place available on the beginners course?
> 
> Thanks


Sure are buddy, if you are interested I can reserve a place for you which will be confirmed as soon as Kelly advises me of receipt....


----------



## ski1nz

-Simon- said:


> Sure are buddy, if you are interested I can reserve a place for you which will be confirmed as soon as Kelly advises me of receipt....


Hi
Yes can you reserve a place for me please.
Thanks


----------



## -Simon-

ski1nz said:


> Hi
> Yes can you reserve a place for me please.
> Thanks


Done...your place is reserved for 24hrs pending confirmation of payment :thumb:


----------



## egon

Me & andy paid up yesterday.


----------



## -Simon-

egon said:


> Me & andy paid up yesterday.


Cheers buddy all updated....


----------



## phil_m_rob

Hey...chatting to a guy at the NEC on the Scholl stand about this...is it still open to bookings?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Yes they are , hopefully simon has tided up the first page to show plenty of spaces still. 

The guy you spoke to i guess was also known as "Mars Bar Roy" :lol:

Kelly


----------



## -Simon-

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Yes they are , hopefully simon has tided up the first page to show plenty of spaces still.
> 
> The guy you spoke to i guess was also known as "Mars Bar Roy" :lol:
> 
> Kelly


Wonder who that is


----------



## astonhold

???????


----------



## ski1nz

-Simon- said:


> Done...your place is reserved for 24hrs pending confirmation of payment :thumb:


Hi

Sorry bout that have to put money in to transfere tomorrow.
Could you please reserve 2 places for me and a mate. will pay both tomorrow night.

Thanks


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

astonhold said:


> ???????


I have to confess Roy was actually making me a cup of tea , but still lots of fun saying yet again roy is at the Mars Bar "bar" 

kelly


----------



## -Simon-

ski1nz said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry bout that have to put money in to transfere tomorrow.
> Could you please reserve 2 places for me and a mate. will pay both tomorrow night.
> 
> Thanks


No problem....will do :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Just to let you know the courses are open first come first served for the next three days, all you need to do is confirm whether you are a beginner or intermediate, and make your payment as described on page one of the thread:thumb:

Don't miss out on this last chance for a polishing fix in 2012 :buffer:


----------



## Kestrel

Hello Simon,

New here, but would like to join the beginners event please. Payment sent. Meat Feast too please. Thanks.


----------



## -Simon-

Kestrel said:


> Hello Simon,
> 
> New here, but would like to join the beginners event please. Payment sent. Meat Feast too please. Thanks.


Welcome aboard Kestrel :thumb:


----------



## ski1nz

-Simon- said:


> No problem....will do :thumb:


Hi

I have sent payment for both places.
Can you confirm this please.

Thanks


----------



## -Simon-

ski1nz said:


> Hi
> 
> I have sent payment for both places.
> Can you confirm this please.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks buddy,

Payment received :thumb: Really look forward to meeting you on Sunday,

Best wishes

Simon


----------



## -Simon-

*Ok daily update on places....we are now looking at 2-3 intermediate groups and 1 beginners group, but can still accomodate further trainees in both categories....So still two more days to book your place!

Cheers

Simon*


----------



## -Simon-

ski1nz said:


> Hi
> 
> I have sent payment for both places.
> Can you confirm this please.
> 
> Thanks


Please can you PM me your and your buddy's full names? :thumb:


----------



## ski1nz

Do we get a little certificate for completing the course


----------



## -Simon-

ski1nz said:


> Do we get a little certificate for completing the course


 We did look at doing this but cost wise the majority preferred extra refreshments although we might consider some online certification which attendees can print off if they would like :thumb:

Cheers Simon


----------



## -Simon-

Sorry Ski1nz but please could you PM me your and your buddies full names....


----------



## ski1nz

-Simon- said:


> We did look at doing this but cost wise the majority preferred extra refreshments although we might consider some online certification which attendees can print off if they would like :thumb:
> 
> Cheers Simon



how much for one? lol.


----------



## -Simon-

ski1nz said:


> how much for one? lol.


Leave this one with me for now...:thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

I am still taking bookings right up to 5pm on Saturday the 24th...but you will need to ensure your payment is made, your pizza choice and full name is emailed, and you let us know which group beginners or intermediates?

Cheers Simon


----------



## -Simon-

Hi Guys,

Well very nearly there! Just one more day until KDS III....I can't wait! :buffer:

I have emailed through the Pizza order and know that Kelly has lots of goodies to keep us going through out the day.

Keep an eye on the thread for final updates over the next 24 hours.

In respect of the arrival and start time please could I ask you to run through the following?


Please do not arrive before 9am as we will be setting up :driver:
Please don't arrive after 9-30am as we will have started 
Please respect our neighbours in surrounding units 
Please remember to bring your own machines/pads etc if you would like to run them :buffer:
Please bring your own directors chair for a comfy seat at lunch :thumb:
Please remember to have fun! :lol:


----------



## Z4-35i

Weather looks good for Sunday :thumb:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/me7


----------



## -Simon-

Z4-35i said:


> Weather looks good for Sunday :thumb:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/me7


Cheers Steve,

Just hoping for a dry spell on Saturday afternoon to give the Accord a quick blast with the hose pipe :lol:

Look forward to catching up :wave:


----------



## -Simon-

*Last chance to join us tomorrow guys...I will keep an eye on the thead today and can't wait for tomorrow....:thumb:*


----------



## Roy

Hi Simon,

can you add my friend please for tomorrow.

Carl B / Hawaiian pizza.


----------



## -Simon-

Roy said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> can you add my friend please for tomorrow.
> 
> Carl B / Hawaiian pizza.


Beginner or Intermediate Roy :buffer:


----------



## Eggchaser

any spaces left on this ?


----------



## Turbo Tony

-Simon- said:


> [*]Please bring your own directors chair for a comfy seat at lunch :thumb:


I hadn't thought of that, good thinking.

I have two folding chairs, I'll gladly bring in my spare if anyone would like me to?


----------



## -Simon-

Eggchaser said:


> any spaces left on this ?


Sure are just get your payment in and confirm your details :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Anyone else crazy enough to be waiting for the sun to come up so they can wash their car before todays meet :detailer:

Really looking forward to the day....see you all around 9am, and don't forget your own polisher if you would like to run it and a comfy chair for pizza time :thumb:


----------



## egon

Not THAT crazy, looks like the end of the world out there!!!


----------



## Wizard

I think mine will be the most dirtiest car there today.:doublesho


----------



## Prgreer

*Thank you*

Dear Simon,

Thank you for a great day, would like to be kept informed of the advanced course ,also the one to one (or small group) with Kelly.

Thank you once again

Paul.


----------



## LukeTripod87

Just to follow on from the previous post thanks very much for today! Just blown away by Kelly and his knowledge and skills! I too am very interested in the advanced and 1 to 1 group course! Once again many thanks to you all!


----------



## JayA3sline

^^^^ +1

Brilliant day, head is flooded with information an I just want to crack on with my car now to experiment and play around. Great skills and teachers with great tips that will definitely help me in the future. 

Only thing im begrudging now is... I bought the flex VRG 3401 2 days ago and it's still not arrived and im somewhat thinking I should perhaps swap it for the flex PE 14-2 rotary instead considering its all about technique? Dam it! 

Thanks Kelly and co at KDS!


----------



## -Simon-

Another really enjoyable day at KDS....big thanks to Kelly, Kons, Steve and Roy for your hard work and passion for the Art :thumb:

Great pizza, and a special thanks to Tony Trucker for the lucky dip rotary polisher and congrats to Kestrel for winning it :buffer: Be sure to put it to good work :thumb:

As Kelly said things are very busy at KDS and this is normally a quiet time, so keep an eye on this section for updates on future events....all being well we will look to run further beginners and some advance events in 2013, and of course there's the Open Day organised by Kev to look forward to in April....perhaps a competition for the best trainees car on the day?

Thanks again to all those in attendance and please do pm me if you have any feedback on things you would like to see in the future or if you have any ideas on how we can make the days even better 

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Msport-Addict

Great day thanks very much. Lots to take in and put into practice! Definitely interested in the advanced stages and wet sanding. If only it was summer I'd be out there now :buffer: !!


----------



## Basildog6179

Thank you for a nice day.. I real must for the budding enthusiast. As M sport addict said if it was a nice summers evening I'd be out there rubbing away!


----------



## egon

+2 for the above!

Thanks simon & the kds crew, starting to feel like my second home now!

Really enjoyed today, i think i actually remembered something this time too!!!

Got a couple of pictures....

http://pbckt.com/pO.O3dBgO

http://pbckt.com/pO.O3dZAE

http://pbckt.com/pO.O3d12D

http://pbckt.com/pO.O3d1AE

http://pbckt.com/pO.O3dLU0

http://pbckt.com/pO.O3dLZn

Thanks guys. Will keep practicing and looking forward to pt.3...


----------



## ski1nz

THANKS to all the guys at KDS for a great day, really enjoyed it and learnt a lot.
Thank you for time and effort you put in and look forward to the intermediate course and some 1 to 1 training.


----------



## Grande_GTi

Thanks for another cracking training day, props to the kds team & Simon for getting it all organised and running the event

Look forward to hearing about the advance course 

Ricky


----------



## Kestrel

Thanks Simon and all. Great day.

Now if it would just stop raining.....


----------



## Z4-35i

Thanks to the KDS team and Simon for organising another great event. 

I'd certainly be interested in the small group advanced training if there's the opportunity to arrange something next year.


----------



## Turbo Tony

As others have said, thanks for a wonderful day, especially you Simon for having taken so much time to do the organising.

It was really great to meet everyone and it struck me how like-minded everyone was - eager to learn with a passion for getting it right. It was a real pleasure meeting you all.

Sorry I darted off at the end, my dogs were barking!

I'd definitely be interested in the advanced day and even some of the more tailored courses.


----------



## -Simon-

Turbo Tony said:


> As others have said, thanks for a wonderful day, especially you Simon for having taken so much time to do the organising.
> 
> It was really great to meet everyone and it struck me how like-minded everyone was - eager to learn with a passion for getting it right. It was a real pleasure meeting you all.
> 
> Sorry I darted off at the end, my dogs were barking!
> 
> I'd definitely be interested in the advanced day and even some of the more tailored courses.


Cheers Tony...tbh honest it's worth all the effort to spend time with like minded enthusiasts...I will of course keep you posted on future events and happy polishing :buffer:


----------



## Msport-Addict

Will the details of the other courses be put onto this thread or shall I keep my eyes peeled for a new one?


----------



## -Simon-

Msport-Addict said:


> Will the details of the other courses be put onto this thread or shall I keep my eyes peeled for a new one?


Keep your eyes peeled...although I will probably PM graduates :thumb:


----------



## Msport-Addict

Excellent. I'll keep an eye out!! :doublesho


----------

